# sending a shipment to canada on a work visa



## dizzymink (Jan 9, 2009)

hi there

i am nearly there........after months will be heading to pemberton end of this month.

could anyone give me any info on cheapest way of shipping some gear over

...mainly clothes and a mountain bike, maybe a snowboard too.


cheers marie-clare


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

dizzymink said:


> hi there
> 
> i am nearly there........after months will be heading to pemberton end of this month.
> 
> ...


Try this one:

ShipGooder: Courier Rate Search, Shipping Rate Search for FedEx, DHL and the United States Postal Service

VOOVit.com - Low Cost International Shipping

Thanks

-Kamran


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

dizzymink said:


> hi there
> 
> i am nearly there........after months will be heading to pemberton end of this month.
> 
> ...


Where will you be coming from? I need to know where you will be coming from to help you better.


----------



## canuckinqld (Jan 8, 2009)

Good luck to you going to Pemberton, you will be near Whistler for the Olympics! I am from BC but I live in Australia now. Can't help you with the shipping. I had a good company move some stuff for me. I sent one big blue travel trunk and it went by air for about 400 dollars Canadian but it had all my special things I can't live without. Jo


----------

